# Where can I catch river smallies?



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There is almost no good way to put this, and I will surely draw some negative feedback. I hope no one takes this personally or gets offended. I did these same things when I first started posting here. I've noticed a lot of new posters on here either posting their results at specific creeks or asking about specific rivers and spots to fish. I love bragging and sharing success as much as anyone. I love helping people out too, but you've got to consider who you are sharing it with on a public forum where these threads get hundreds, maybe thousands of views--many from people who are not even members. Do you really want to see more people fishing in your spot? Do you want someone to come and carry big breeding stock out of your little creek? These small flows we have (even if they are called rivers) are sensitive ecosystems. Removing even one nice breeding fish can have an impact, and they take a decade or more to replace.

Most of the info you need is available by doing a simple Google search. It's great to be helpful, but you've got to consider who might be reading your posts when you start talking specific bridges, holes, etc. You might be giving your favorite spot or what could be a future favorite spot to a guy who just loves to eat your fish.

A couple of years back I came around a bend near a bridge in Central Ohio just in time to watch some guy put what had to be a 5 lb smallie on a stringer full of fish. It's his right to do it, but I sure don't want to give someone like that any extra help. That's one less picture of a trophy that I can C & R. This year I was talking to a guy and his wife on a tiny creek who said he tossed back a 20" because she was full of eggs. That means he would keep her outside of spawning season. Not everyone you share info with may share your views on C & R.

Sure a lot of people may fish these areas anyway, but you just might turn the wrong kind of person onto one of these areas. You can be a little cagey about your location by just using a term like *local flow*. That can refer to at least a dozen places in Central Ohio.

Like I said, a simple Google search will give you so much info which is valuable in choosing a spot. With today's sattelite maps, you can even see stream structure and parking pull-offs.

That's how I feel about it. I'll publicly share results, tactics, resources, and general info available on our parks and ODNR websites, but I'll only privately share specific river info with people who have been on here a while and have proved themselves to be tight lipped. I really don't understand why you would want to publicly give something to strangers that cost you a lot of time, gas, and shoe leather to learn.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wish your post was copied in every forum streamstalker. Sometimes people don't realize how many people they are sending to a specific spot. With google maps it isn't that hard to find a fishing spot. Or even just get in the creek and walk a little ways and see what you find on your own. It seems lazy to flat out ask where to go.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Sticky ? Agreed with the whole post. 

EDIT : And I see the post that caused this post .. sigh


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I came to this forum before I moved to Columbus and I am guilty of asking for spots because I simply didn't know my way around town... 90% of the challenge of catching any species of fish is finding them, so I understand why people ask these kind of questions here...

With that in mind, I can tell you that it is MUCH more rewarding (and effective) to go out and search on your own, rather than having someone put you on fish. You'll never learn that way.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Some years back I was fishing in my favorite creek. 2 guys fishing ahead of me came by and had some smallies on a stringer. 1 of those was a 4 or 5 lb fish that I had been catching for years. Another time someone saw me catching nice smallies and the next time I went there they had been fished out. That spot has never been the same. Very disenharting to say the least.All fish I catch in streams and rivers are c&r. Its nice to know they will likely be there the next time u go there. If everyone that fishes kept the fish they caught pretty soon there would be none left. C&R all the way.

Snuff


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Well stated streamstalker. I hope that everyone on this forum reads your post. My friends and I have been fishing Columbus since 2004, when I moved here, and half the fun is riding around trying new spots...sometimes you get skunked, sometimes you hit the jackpot, at any rate, you are fishing.

C and R all the way.

Happy fishing,
Tim

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree 100% with this post. I am a member of other forums that cater specifically to river fishing and they have filters that will block the name if you mention a river/stream. I know that would be asking alot to have something like that here on OGF.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I agree 100% with this post. I am a member of other forums that cater specifically to river fishing and they have filters that will block the name if you mention a river/stream. I know that would be asking alot to have something like that here on OGF.


i think that is a tad absurd


----------



## JBurk94 (May 25, 2012)

My bad. I'm one who's guilty of this. I just hope people understand I'm not trying to take anyone's spot as much as I am trying to figure out how to get into the river to fish(parking places, parks, etc). I am sorry guys I'll stop asking.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

JBurk,
No one is saying NOT to ask. But know that's it's treasured info, and hopefully someone will toss you a PRIVATE message.
Kind of like asking a mushroom guy where he finds his morels...

It's not like it's anyone's secret spot, most places are kind of known. And the vast majority of guys on here are sportsmen. 
But for sure if there's repeated mention of a particular spot on a particular stream, they will come. Plenty of dudes lurk, or get here via Google search and they will "pooch" your spots with no respect.

It's no big deal, man. Everyone has done it once. Myself included. Learned my lesson.

Now I'd rather post a pic of my wife's cans before a map to my secret spot for 20's...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> JBurk,
> No one is saying NOT to ask. But know that's it's treasured info, and hopefully someone will toss you a PRIVATE message.
> Kind of like asking a mushroom guy where he finds his morels...
> 
> ...


 plus one. I had a post typed out but just seen this, couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great post! i love my "local flow" !!! its well known but most give up and think there arent many fish there...not the case but they wont just jump in the boat! its taken YEARS to find the honey holes! i'll share if i trust someone...its only a 3-8 mile strech(depends on depth if ya can get a boat thru) but can produce good catches...including pike over 42 1/2" 22 1/2#!!

sorry about C&R...this one is on my office wall...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

wave warrior, Nice pike man. Cant blame ya at all for putting that sucker on the wall were ya get it... I put a 5 lb smallie on the wall about 12 yrs ago and always think to myself now wish i wouldnt off. Not really the cr aspect but ive gotten several at or above 5 since then. And mine wasnt a river fish,with makes your fish more impresive imo.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very well said. Some of these smaller streams are very sensitive to overharvest, and once the fish are gone it may take several years for it to recover.


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I will admit that I've visited a spot given away here on the site. That is never my intention as I mainly come here to see pictures of fish that others have caught and techniques being used. It would be interesting to see if others would admit to visiting a site that someone else has given away just to see the impact that it has.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am guilty also of going to a spot given away on here. Especially if I know it is close to my house. But that is usually how I find better spots I will start at one and walk a few miles to see what else there is.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

wave warrior said:


> great post! i love my "local flow" !!! its well known but most give up and think there arent many fish there...not the case but they wont just jump in the boat! its taken YEARS to find the honey holes! i'll share if i trust someone...its only a 3-8 mile strech(depends on depth if ya can get a boat thru) but can produce good catches...including pike over 42 1/2" 22 1/2#!!
> 
> sorry about C&R...this one is on my office wall...


Great fish wave warrior! There are some slobs around but putting in the time to find and catch them is what separates the men from the boys. Too bad I'm still a boy... lol. Family life does really take away from our fishing time but I wouldn't trade mine for a minute!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wave Warrior's deal is a perfect example.
I'm guessing, by I'm fairly certain his local flow rhymes with Musky. That flow, as MOST in Ohio, is under attack not from fisherman, nearly as much as what goes INTO that flow.
Farming, pavement, wastewater, plant run off....the smallies in Ohio's flows have a tough enough time as it is. Toss in the effects of Ma Nature maybe wiping out an entire year's spawn...
So when I find a gem, that hasn't been ruined yet, I'll gladly take someone with me, but I'm not going to advertise it on a popular, public fishing website.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I will admit... I have actually never visited a site posted by someone here... I like reading other posts and seein pics ... But pretty much, every kind of fish posted on here is really not that hard to find in Ohio rivers and lakes... Ya just gotta get out there and do it. Besides , it's way more fun to find a new honey hole when your out exploring places on your own. The new and different lures and techniques though...is a great plus on this forum... I've used lures I'd have never tried before due to some posts here.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

apparently not... you have peeps lurking forums that live in a tri state area that would love to exploit a small stream full of steel and browns. this happens on lakes as well with everything from bluegill - musky. spoonfeeding should stop when your in your teens 


it is everyones choice to share info and it's not that i don't, but river/creek/stream gamefish need to be handled with more than average care and not everyone is willing to play that way.



Silent Mike said:


> i think that is a tad absurd


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> apparently not... you have peeps lurking forums that live in a tri state area that would love to exploit a small stream full of steel and browns. this happens on lakes as well with everything from bluegill - musky. spoonfeeding should stop when your in your teens
> 
> 
> it is everyones choice to share info and it's not that i don't, but river/creek/stream gamefish need to be handled with more than average care and not everyone is willing to play that way.


i tend to agree with what you are saying...but if i say hey i caught a 20" small mouth on the scioto, thats pretty vague...i dont think blocking the name "scioto" is necessary because everyone knows its a river, and it probably has small mouth in it


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> i tend to agree with what you are saying...but if i say hey i caught a 20" small mouth on the scioto, thats pretty vague...i dont think blocking the name "scioto" is necessary because everyone knows its a river, and it probably has small mouth in it


On the kind of sites Newbreed is talking about, people tend to be passionate about a specific species and type of fishing. If you start advertising a particular flow things can get nasty really fast and they aren't necessarily moderated as strictly as here. Things can spiral out of control really fast.

As Bubba pointed out a few posts earlier, these flows are under all kinds of pressure. Why take the chance of attracting a crowd to your favorite river by pumping it up on a public forum? It's hard for me to believe that when you see day after day of threads with titles like "Whacked them on the ________," or "_________ is on fire," or "Smallie bonanza on the __________ " that it doesn't put a few extra cars in the parking lot of the park where you might gain entry. And most of those fishermen are showing up with bait buckets and stringers, not buzz baits and waders. Fish are migratory; they don't buy condos in your honeyhole 2 miles wade up river. Under the right conditions they swim through that park and get caught.

Yeah, we know these rivers all have fish in them. I also know that pizza restaurants all have pizza. If the buzz is that one place has really great pizza, the parking lot will be packed with cars. The difference is that no matter how many pizzas they sell, I know they are still going to have pizza if I go back there tomorrow--large with extra cheese and pepperoni. It's a lot harder to get a 20" smallie if there has just been a run on them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think a bigger question would be "Why?" name the river. 
I've never really heard a good answer that convinces me that detail would not be better shared via PM or email.

I'd much, MUCH rather hear where, as in what part of the flow, shade, riffles, pools, etc...than what friggin river someone is on.

In the tailouts, on tubes, in a Central Ohio stream is more than enough information for s SPORTSMAN to apply that knowledge to his own stream. The only ones who care about the name of the river are the ones looking to pooch spots.
Period.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i fish a club turny almost every sunday and fish dozens of res/lakes in ohio. i also fish streams to and have no problem telling guys where i go and how i catch fish. i enjoy fishing high pressure lakes and a hard bite bc to me it makes the game between me and the fish so much better. im almost all C/R my fish except a few walleye and gills for the table. however i dont give excact gps coordinates. but why post anything if your so protective? might as well as not be part of a blog. if people just want to see others brag great from them but i enjoy helping others out and seeing there succes. i almost garrentee i can be on the same spot with other guys and beat them bc of my skill and years of learning how to read what the fish want. ive been skunked and have out fished many people from the back of the boat and shore. but we all have our opinions and secrets spots are special to some but i have noticed that all my secret spots are someone elses spot to. to many people fishing for it to really be secret. anyways hope we all can just have a great time fishing and doin what we love.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

So you want there to be fewer and more pressured fish to prove that you are a good fisherman? Alright, I don't buy all of that. Except for private water, it's tough enough out there. Lake info is a little bit different than stream info as the fish do have a lot more room to get out of the way. 

Honestly, you can catch fish on every piece of flowing water in Central Ohio. Let people go out and work for them like you or I did. Obviously, you and I aren't going to agree on this, but I don't know why you would want to take the chance on a public forum of turning a meat hunter onto your river smallies.

I think there is a lot more to this forum than telling the world where you are catching fish. And there is nothing wrong with bragging; that's half the fun of fishing. Besides, people like to look at the pictures and hear fish stories. I try to put useful info into every fishing report I post. I just don't tell people where I caught them.

I'm not really saying any of these are secret spots--just no need to pump them on an open forum and make them more crowded than they already are.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> i fish a club turny almost every sunday and fish dozens of res/lakes in ohio. i also fish streams to and have no problem telling guys where i go and how i catch fish. i enjoy fishing high pressure lakes and a hard bite bc to me it makes the game between me and the fish so much better. im almost all C/R my fish except a few walleye and gills for the table. however i dont give excact gps coordinates. but why post anything if your so protective? might as well as not be part of a blog. if people just want to see others brag great from them but i enjoy helping others out and seeing there succes. i almost garrentee i can be on the same spot with other guys and beat them bc of my skill and years of learning how to read what the fish want. ive been skunked and have out fished many people from the back of the boat and shore. but we all have our opinions and secrets spots are special to some but i have noticed that all my secret spots are someone elses spot to. to many people fishing for it to really be secret. anyways hope we all can just have a great time fishing and doin what we love.


Your question has been thoroughly answered. Techniques, conditions, report on fish behavior...OK

Exact locations and even rivers, not neccesary. It's not about skill, it's about protecting a fragile resource.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't need an over pressured fishery to validate my skills for putting fish in the boat.
In fact, one of the main reasons I enjoy river fishing is the LACK of pressure. Not pressured fish, but as in I rarely see another person. I don't worry about some dude jumping in front of me....well, maybe Stucky... I don't have to wait at the dock for some knucklehead to struggle with his trailer, his drain plug, his bilge pump....There's no hole shots and race to the spots...in fact, it's the opposite of a hurry.

Different strokes, I suppose.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

these rivers cover miles and miles of land...its ok to include which river you were on....but if you dont want everybody out on your local flow, dont release the spot


----------



## JBurk94 (May 25, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I think a bigger question would be "Why?" name the river.
> I've never really heard a good answer that convinces me that detail would not be better shared via PM or email.
> 
> I'd much, MUCH rather hear where, as in what part of the flow, shade, riffles, pools, etc...than what friggin river someone is on.
> ...


Well because this is the Central Ohio Fishing *Report* area, its hard to report something unless you tell people where the area is. Not necessarily the exact spot. Just say something like Alum, Olentangy, Indian etc. Nobody is gonna figure out where you were on that lake or river, they'll just know where they can find those conditions. If someone just came on here and said "I caught 4 smallies and a keeper eye. The water was low and the water temp was 81." That doesn't really tell anyone much. But I do agree with you if someone is just trying to show off a big catch or something, I would never tell where I got it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure if you're agreeing with me or not.

To me, a good REPORT would go something like: "I fished a central Ohio stream from dawn to 10am. Fished turned on around 8:30. Shady eddies with wood is where I found them. Tubes and plastics fished on the bottom is what they wanted...."

There's TONS of good info there and I have no idea what river it was. 
Again, if you want to know what river I was on, feel free to PM me or call me. I just won't give out those details on the PUBLIC FORUM as it makes it too easy for meat hunters to Google and pooch.

Again, it's not that I won't share spots....that's not the case at all. I just won't share it on the PUBLIC part of the website. I use PMs.

So again, WHY name the actual river....in the public portion of the website?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Sticky. Completely agreed streamstalker.

I will share good spots with other kayakers, after I've deemed them worthy of the spot. That sounds like me being a dick, because I am. It's our right as kayakers to protect things dear to us. Another kayaker needn't be a good fisherman, or have a nice boat, or live in the area. For me, if I've fished with you and I know you handle fish carefully, and care for the environment, and aren't blabbing your own spots all over creation, then I might share knowledge of a couple of floats worth your time. It's how I've been treated in the community, and I cosign on those practices to protect our streams etc.

I've been pleased this year to see a few threads come and go in utter silence. I had a bunch of information to answer the question posed, as did many other members in the community, yet that information was never offered freely. Don't take it personally, there's an initiation process.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

never said i wanted fishign to be tough to validate n y skills as a fisherman but what i did say and mean is that if the bite or locating of a good bag of fish is harder bc of high pressure or conditions of the day and season then when you finally get that fish to bite and locate them it that much more rewarding. peoplw will never see this the same. i know guys who lie throu there teeth and people end up hating them and there club or just a group of guys bc you cant get anything from them as tips or help or a productive area. the more people we have fishing the more revenue the state would make allowing our resouces to be taken care of bc the odnr does help. but as i said before i dont give the direct spot but will guide anybody to productive water. just me thou.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pictures of cans. I thought that was promised several posts ago. I'm going to keep lurking!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Smallmouth are throughout all the rivers. No need to point to a specific locations. I do help people by explaining how to fish for them, what kind of water they are in and what lure/fly I caught them on tho.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a perfect example of why we should not "block" the name of the flow or body of water... When I first moved here I had no idea what species were where and how things worked... especially with Saugeye, Musky, and Pike... I did not know the Scioto had Pike in it, ODNR does not list it on any of the information they publish and if not for some local guys I met thru this site I would have never had the opportunity to persue that species in OH. If you have a secret spot keep it a secret, My old man used tyo say all the time "THE BIG FISH GET CAUGHT BECAUSE THEY OPEN THEIR MOUTH"
If you don't want people crowding your area keep you mouth shut, but there is no reason you should not be able to say I caught a 50lbs. bull shark out of Alum Sat. Come on guys let's not get rediculous.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Streamstalker,
You are absolutely on target with your original post and wise to act this way in the age of the internet. Thank you for posting your opinions and even though others may disagree, they will learn what you are talking about when a favorite spot or run has been fished out or devastated by a few persons who benefitted by too much "spoonfeeding." I agree with you and when fishing any stream will never give actual locations, unless you are fishing with me on a particular day, or I know you wouldn't broadcast it to thousands of people. 

I fish the northern rivers draining into Lake Erie for our steelhead during the fall, winter, spring and can tell you stories of guys reporting they caught 5 fish in a certain spot on a river, and the next morning having 20 guys fishing that same spot as the daybreak enters the river. I've seen this on more than one occasion with steelhead fisherman. So much so that if I see a spot being burned I won't fish that spot knowing too many others will be there.

I occasionally post reports when good things happen but purposefully remove backgrounds from photos and only post on rivers that have been stocked for steelhead fishing. I've been highly criticised by a number of others on this site who call themselves experts. To them I simply say "go pound salt." I don't mind telling details about techniques, flies, lures, even characteristics of a spot within the spot. But I've learned there is no need to give out a spot on the internet. 

Thank you for your post,
Rickerd


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I must say that in the past I have broken this rule many times generally with the misguided thought that everyone would be like me and C+R all the big beautiful smallies they catch (who wants to eat stuff out of most the rivers around here anyways). It is a great feeling to get people to an awesome spot and on some fish but in my trout fishing esp. I have learned that not everyone has the purest intentions, even in rivers I find too dirty to keep fish out of, like you guys have said and am learning to keep my mouth shut and be more vague. My buddy from Wisconsin would be proud to see this change as he goes to the extreme and will send ya to a spot five miles from a decent fishing to throw you off fishing "his" water. Now he won't scowl as he always did when I told people where I was slammin em.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

There is not one frigging difference between OGF "members" and OGF " lurkers"... As you call them. Except that we took the extra 2 minutes to create a password and a cute name.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

OnTheFly said:


> I must say that in the past I have broken this rule many times generally with the misguided thought that everyone would be like me and C+R all the big beautiful smallies they catch (who wants to eat stuff out of most the rivers around here anyways). It is a great feeling to get people to an awesome spot and on some fish but in my trout fishing esp. I have learned that not everyone has the purest intentions, even in rivers I find too dirty to keep fish out of, like you guys have said and am learning to keep my mouth shut and be more vague. My buddy from Wisconsin would be proud to see this change as he goes to the extreme and will send ya to a spot five miles from a decent fishing to throw you off fishing "his" water. Now he won't scowl as he always did when I told people where I was slammin em.


Do you eat walleyes out of Erie???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> There is almost no good way to put this, and I will surely draw some negative feedback. I hope no one takes this personally or gets offended. I did these same things when I first started posting here. I've noticed a lot of new posters on here either posting their results at specific creeks or asking about specific rivers and spots to fish. I love bragging and sharing success as much as anyone. I love helping people out too, but you've got to consider who you are sharing it with on a public forum where these threads get hundreds, maybe thousands of views--many from people who are not even members. Do you really want to see more people fishing in your spot? Do you want someone to come and carry big breeding stock out of your little creek? These small flows we have (even if they are called rivers) are sensitive ecosystems. Removing even one nice breeding fish can have an impact, and they take a decade or more to replace.
> 
> Most of the info you need is available by doing a simple Google search. It's great to be helpful, but you've got to consider who might be reading your posts when you start talking specific bridges, holes, etc. You might be giving your favorite spot or what could be a future favorite spot to a guy who just loves to eat your fish.
> 
> ...


We are on the same page, nice response


----------



## Stoney84 (Aug 20, 2012)

I honor C&R ALMOST always but have been moving small number and select sizes of smallies this year to a private farm pond..... Ponds are spring fed so the environment is great for them.... I can't lie and say this isn't partly for my own satisfaction but also to ensure breeding stock in future.... Moving low numbers of smaller size smb won't affect as much of the food chain as what you would think... Less mouths to feed more of the pie to..... I've put back multiple smallmouths over 5 lbs simply because I fell in love with the sport chasing trophies, hoping to allow others to do the same...... Before everyone jumps the gun on harvesting fish from any water, do your research. Over harvesting is detrimental to any body of Water but selective harvest ensures a healthy life or those that remain.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Right on Stoney...I agree on your practices but with the condition of some of the rivers mixed with the crazy water levels we have in our state during the spring spawn that more years then not recruitment is at a borderline level.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> ...the condition of some of the rivers mixed with the crazy water levels we have in our state during the spring spawn that more years then not recruitment is at a borderline level.


+1
Not many people get it. Cow poop, fertilizer, pesticides, sewage, pollution, pavement run off, industrial waste....Some days it's a wonder smallmouth still swim in Ohio waters...than you toss in a few dams....and the screwed up weather patterns we seem to be developing....
Spawning for a river smallie is a tough assignment.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyway, the OP wasn't about dubious merits of selective harvest in streams or whether or not it was okay to move a couple fish to stock a pond. It was about pumping a specific flow in a post and possibly attracting the kind of people who _select_ whatever they catch. 

It doesn't take too much pressure to clean the 18s out of a stretch you can hawk a loogie across if you are fishing with a bait can chained to your belt.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Still nobody is telling me where to catch river smallies.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rybo said:


> Still nobody is telling me where to catch river smallies.


Take I-77 south for about 3 hours eh.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Take I-77 south for about 3 hours eh.


True dat!

Or wait until the next good rain...my home game smallies will be on fizzIRE!!!


----------

